# brute 750 axle nut removal



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

OK guys,trying to get to the front axle bearings.Is there a trick to getting the axle nut off ? It's on there good.I don't want to break the wheel studs.Heat it and cool it?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

When I first got my bike mine was a witch to get off. I've replaced all four axles now and they're not as bad.

Try heating it first. Then let some break free soak on it overnight. If that doesn't work go get maul and chisel. One I had to cut almost in two. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

usually just get someone to hold the bike while I stomp on the ratchet/tire iron/whatever is long and wont break as hard as I can, lol.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I use the impact when I can, if not I have a 1/2" breaker bar thats 26" long...if thats not enough I add the cheater pipe to it. I sometimes use a small pipe wrench against an a-arm or brick to hold the cv joint from behind the spindle to keep everything from turning

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

1/2" impact is definitely the safest and easiest way. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*axle nut*

Thanks for the help guys.For tonight,I sprayed the axle nuts with Kroil,and tommorow I'll jump back on it - I wasn't able to get new bearings and seals yet due to my poor planning ahead,but I will loosen things up to get a look and see whats going on.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I feel your pain. I had to use a 4 ft cheater pipe on my front axle nut. When it broke loose, it popped like i had broken the axle. Kawi uses some really good loctite. Heat would melt the loctite and make it easier to remove. But be careful of the axle boot, don't go crazy with the torch.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

I think factory torque was something like 225lbs so its just darn tight. Take your center cap off put the wheel back on and with the bike on the ground use a big swing handle. That way you are not putting un-needed stress on the cv.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rozzy said:


> I think factory torque was something like 225lbs so its just darn tight. Take your center cap off put the wheel back on and with the bike on the ground use a big swing handle. That way you are not putting un-needed stress on the cv.


I agree, or hold it by the bub with a chain or strap wrench if you can but the tire-on idea is a great one. That touque level is known to break things.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

A good 1/2 impact always, that's all I've ever used.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i think Kawi uses He-man to torque the nuts before they put them on the showroom..LOL


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

dman66 said:


> Thanks for the help guys.For tonight,I sprayed the axle nuts with Kroil,and tommorow I'll jump back on it - I wasn't able to get new bearings and seals yet due to my poor planning ahead,but I will loosen things up to get a look and see whats going on.


Kroil is some bad to the bone stuff. We used to use it to eat the fouling out of gun barrels.

How's it going? Got the nut off yet?




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*axle nut*

wmredneck; I didn't get to the axle nuts yet due to I just installed a stock cdi,and installed new shock spring spacers today.I deffinatelly need new front wheel bearings and an upper ball joint on the front end.Everyones closed that has the parts until Tuesday Jan.3rd.So I'll stop off at All Balls supply house on Tuesday,and hopefully they will have the parts.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

If you stand it up much you'll wear out those bearings pretty quick. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*axle nuts*

Yeah,I bought her used in March 2011,and pretty much started the whellie thing this fall,when I got the carbs almost dialed in with the 3" intake snorkle.The price we pay to have fun.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol true dat. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*axle nuts*

i got the axle nuts off today,and wheel bearings are toast along with one upper ball joint.I used a piece of pipe on a 1/2" drive socket wrench with an extension on a 27mm socket - tire mounted to assit removal.Worked great! Now just need the parts and a pickle fork for the ball joints.Thanks guys.I also completed the install on new aluminum shock spring spacers,and they fit great,but not sure if I'm liking the stiff as hell suspension feeling.


----------

